# whistling toilet tank fill problem



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

Need Advice said:


> Hello. Need an expert with toilet fill. My son, non-plumber, replaced my wax ring and says he did not touch anything inside tank, but now my toilet fills quietly at first and before it finishes, it whistles with the rest of the fill. Annoying. I have a 1.6 gallon, super flush, super quiet, standard toilet with flomaster valve, toilet cost about $150.00. Do you have any idea what causes he whistling fill and what adjustment I can make, if any?


Is the stop valve fully open? (the water supply valve for your toilet).


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree, first make sure the line shutoff valve is all the way open and that the line itself is not clogged. 
Also,
You said the fill system is a flowmaster? If it's a fluidmaster instead of a flowmaster, they have a rubber disc in them that gets hard after a while and will sometimes cause a noise or cause it to fill very slowly or not at all. Replace that disc (less than 2 bucks) and it should be good. If you actually have a flowmaster, i am unfamiliar with that brand. I would highly recommend installing a fluidmaster. I own a motel and 2 rental properties, plus my own house--so i have 31 fluidmasters. They are essentially maintenance free except for replacing the rubber discs every couple of years. They are only around 10-12 bucks for the complete outfit at Lowes and HD. Takes about 10 minutes to switch out.


----------



## Need Advice (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thanks for response.*



D'Brie said:


> Is the stop valve fully open? (the water supply valve for your toilet).


 I am not sure. I will have to check on that and let you know soon. My son said that when he replaced the wax ring he noticed that the flange was warped and thought that that was causing the slight water loss. So, we went to buy another flange w/rubber expansion unit for cast iron pipe and a new wax ring. I am not sure that we need to do all of that now. 

I will check with my son to see if the water supply is fully open first and let you know what happens. Thanks for suggestion!


----------



## Need Advice (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thanks for your response, too.*



Lightfoot said:


> I agree, first make sure the line shutoff valve is all the way open and that the line itself is not clogged.
> Also,
> You said the fill system is a flowmaster? If it's a fluidmaster instead of a flowmaster, they have a rubber disc in them that gets hard after a while and will sometimes cause a noise or cause it to fill very slowly or not at all. Replace that disc (less than 2 bucks) and it should be good. If you actually have a flowmaster, i am unfamiliar with that brand. I would highly recommend installing a fluidmaster. I own a motel and 2 rental properties, plus my own house--so i have 31 fluidmasters. They are essentially maintenance free except for replacing the rubber discs every couple of years. They are only around 10-12 bucks for the complete outfit at Lowes and HD. Takes about 10 minutes to switch out.


I will ask son if water supply is fully open first and then we will try the rubber disk thing since it is a fluidmaster valve 400 model not flowmaster. This will avoid attempting to replace the suspected warped flange with pvc expansion flange for cast iron pipe and install another wax ring. I am willing to try the easy stuff first. Thanks, so much for your advice. I'm saving my receipts for the other parts--may have to take them back. Will keep you posted.... Thanks.


----------



## Need Advice (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thanks, tank fill whistling has stopped!*

:no:


Need Advice said:


> I am not sure. I will have to check on that and let you know soon. My son said that when he replaced the wax ring he noticed that the flange was warped and thought that that was causing the slight water loss. So, we went to buy another flange w/rubber expansion unit for cast iron pipe and a new wax ring. I am not sure that we need to do all of that now.
> 
> I will check with my son to see if the water supply is fully open first and let you know what happens. Thanks for suggestion!


:thumbup: I am so happy. After church, I came home and turned off the water to toilet, flushed--saw it didn't have much water so I knew it was off, then I turned it back on again, let it fill up. No whistling...it was quiet again. I flushed a couple more times to be sure....It is fixed! The supply line had not been turned fully open after the wax ring work was performed. Opening the supply line really worked! I am soooo happy. I will be returning the unneeded parts to the store! I thank God for your help. Hope you two responders to my problem have a great day!


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

That's Great News:thumbsup:

the best fixes are the ones that don't cost anything!!!!!

have a great week!


----------

